# ALLAINE



## 1560Addict (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me anything about 'ALLAINE' watches please


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Only that I have one and that I like it. Not very much use to you I realise.


----------



## 1560Addict (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for that, the one I have has a sunburt effect dial.

Have not worked out how to post pic's yet


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The only information I can find on the Allaine is the following from mikrolisk.de


 Word trade mark  Image trade mark  Manufacturer  Location and details *Allaine* 
Allaine Watch *SA **/ *Achille Barré
Uhren; Porrentruy, Schweiz; registriert am 22.3.1941

Regards

David


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

This is my little beauty. Bought as NOS three years ago. Absolutely mint condition. :yes:


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

streety said:


> This is my little beauty. Bought as NOS three years ago. Absolutely mint condition. :yes:


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I've just bought this exact watch off ebay for £10 and £4 p&p

Can you tell me the movement please! Thank you..


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't edit my previous post. You admins need an edit button..

My allaine watch is a lot smaller than yours.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've just bought the gold face version nos off the bay for a smidge over 40 quid as a stocking filler. I'm going through a vintage phase.It was a toss up between this and a vintage Accurist Compressor back, this won on looks. They seem to come up quiet often as nos. No idea why?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Good man!

Nice to see you dipping you toe into the vintage sector, the 50's to 70's era IMHO was the height of mechanical watchmaking in the twentieth century.

What's not to like about your example, all for the cost of a night out!

The Bidynator auto's & even the later ETA powered ones can still be bought for peanuts, don't know why but suspect it's all to do with branding.

I'm amazed at folk paying £200+ for Breitling branded FEF 350 timepieces when you can purchase the same watch for a quarter of the price, albeit with a lesser known name. :bash:

Enjoy in good health (don't buy to many) :thumbsup:

Alan


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Good man!
> 
> Nice to see you dipping you toe into the vintage sector, the 50's to 70's era IMHO was the height of mechanical watchmaking in the twentieth century.
> 
> ...


 Cheers Alan, yes my tastes are rapidly changing to manual wind, I rarely view the flamboyant late 70's Autos as classical now, its all the manual wind stuff that is attracting me. I love the simplicity - gone off the TV dials etc etc. Something so cool about the 30's to 60's era. So yes I've 2 wrapped up for pressies. I've got my eye on this too.










And this










And this


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Here is my principal Avia, 9ct watch head & bracelet, the one I recently blamed for the start of my wonderful journey into horology.

I think the engraver got the date wrong. :laugh:

Alan


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Another of my 1950's timepieces, unadulterated (refinished dials) examples are now becoming quite rare.

1950's GUB Q1










Not everyone's preferred genre but I love em! :yes:

Alan


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Another of my 1950's timepieces, unadulterated (refinished dials) examples are now becoming quite rare.
> 
> 1950's GUB Q1
> 
> ...


 I'm becoming a vintage man! It suddenly struck me. Why pay a lot for a newish or new watch that simply copies a vintage style when you can have a proper one! Its daft. The proper ones are cheaper too. It just sort of hit me between the eyes like a blinding flash of inspiration! I'm on a roll now. :swoon:



Karrusel said:


> Here is my principal Avia, 9ct watch head & bracelet, the one I recently blamed for the start of my wonderful journey into horology.
> 
> I think the engraver got the date wrong. :laugh:
> 
> Alan


 I was made in the same year as your watch!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Nigelp

Have you contracted the 'Vintage' virus?.....oh dear, hope it passes quickly. 

Alan


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Have you contracted the 'Vintage' virus?.....oh dear, hope it passes quickly.
> 
> Alan


 Yes :huh:


----------



## Denise Arnold (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi, I wonder if you can help me, I have just found my late fathers watch that I brought him many years ago. It's an Allaine 30 jewels automatic with a leather strap, which he wore over and over, a much loved time piece of his. The question is when I brought this watch I remember it had a very pronounced bubble glass, unfortunately this no longer is in tact and has a replacement but definitely not the the same. Question is where could I get a replacement glass to match the original. 
Thank you for you input into this.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Denise Arnold said:


> Hi, I wonder if you can help me, I have just found my late fathers watch that I brought him many years ago. It's an Allaine 30 jewels automatic with a leather strap, which he wore over and over, a much loved time piece of his. The question is when I brought this watch I remember it had a very pronounced bubble glass, unfortunately this no longer is in tact and has a replacement but definitely not the the same. Question is where could I get a replacement glass to match the original.
> Thank you for you input into this.


 Hello Denise. The "glass" in your father's watch was likely to have been acrylic. That material scratches and cracks fairly easily, so it is common for them to have been replaced. Replacement is not hard, but you would need special tools and be able to take very accurate measurements. I suggest you take it to a watchmaker and explain what you want, which sounds like a "high dome" acrylic. The picture below is one of my Allaines and you can see there is a rim and a distinct dome. I would avoid high street jewellers, find someone who knows vintage watches and could ideally show you the acrylic before they install it. They may even have suitable candidates in their parts stock.



Incidentally, if you can remember where you originally bought the watch and when, that would be useful to add to the information I have about the brand.


----------

